# HILFE! Class wird doppelt erzeugt



## mcm19 (22. Dez 2020)

Ich hab ein Problem. Als ich heute eine Aufgabe gemacht habe, habe ich leide iwohin gedrückt. Seitdem habe ich Probleme beim erstellend der "class"
Wenn ich eine Klasse erstellen will, wird automatisch 2 Klassen erzeugt. Bis jetzt war es nie so... Woran kann das eig liegen?


----------



## httpdigest (22. Dez 2020)

Sieht exakt aus wie bei: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/klasse-ruft-sich-doppelt-auf.190337/#post-1240481


----------



## mcm19 (22. Dez 2020)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Sieht exakt aus wie bei: https://www.java-forum.org/thema/klasse-ruft-sich-doppelt-auf.190337/#post-1240481


Ja, leider steht da keine Lösung :/


----------



## mihe7 (22. Dez 2020)

mcm19 hat gesagt.:


> Ja, leider steht da keine Lösung :/


Da steht auch keine sinnvolle Frage.

Lass mich raten, welche IDE: Eclipse?


----------



## mcm19 (23. Dez 2020)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Da steht auch keine sinnvolle Frage.
> 
> Lass mich raten, welche IDE: Eclipse?


genau Eclipse


----------



## httpdigest (23. Dez 2020)

Vielleicht gibst du einfach mal _etwas_ mehr Details?
- Sind die Klassen in einem benamten Package oder dem default Package?
- Ist das die Package Explorer Sicht oder die Navigator Sicht oder eine andere?
- Ist das Ganze ein Standard Eclipse Projekt oder ein Maven/Gradle Projekt?
- welche exakte Eclipse Version nutzt du?

Versuche vielleicht erstmal, im Menü "Window" > "Perspective" > "Reset Perspective...", ob das das Phänomen behebt.


----------

